# NBC- heads and a UFO



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Been to the piers a million times and finally today I got to fish. Got there late, 11?, they said the heads were running and a blk drum was caught. The tide quit so till it started again nothing was really bitting. I guesse around 3 the tide started and the were bitting off and on. I got 2 on the deck, fiddler crab. 
Then somebody put this guy on the deck. They say its a rabbit fish but I can't find anything to support that.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://content.lib.washington.edu/cdm4/item_viewer.php?CISOROOT=/fishimages&CISOPTR=51500

Yep its called a rabbitfish or a smooth puffer


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Puffer fish


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

supposed to be good eating too.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

They were saying on the pier that it was a big money fish on the Asian market and that like fugu or blowfish there were poisonous glands so you had to know what you're doing when cleaning it. 
Sure is an ugly bastard. 
Now that I think about it, I think the Isla Morada restraunt inside Bass Pro back home has one in their giant aquarium.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

haven't seen one of them in several years.i used to catch them in the winter at the municiple auditorium. never tried to eat one.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

See them every spring Migration. They will chew a lure to pieces hint the name Rabbit fish. Big teeth like a rabbit. Dont let it bite u.:no: Never eat anything that has something poisonous in it. Unless your starving. Either way could be bad.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fTRQrpUBW5c

Video on cleaning puffers.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Has very powerful jaws and can bite a large hook in half easily. I have caught the smaller ones a lot under bridges usually around structure when targeting mangrove. That was a pretty big one. I'd never eat one, just not worth taking the chance :no:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Reminds me of the Misses . Weird looking with pointy things, Large teeth & can blow up when rubbed the right way.:shifty:


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

As I remember, it's not legal to keep them. It's not "glands" that are poisonous - It's the internal organs, particularly the liver. Don't worry about it too much - the pufferfish is just the second most poisonous vertebrate in the world and the most poisonous fish!

That might be why you're not supposed to keep them - Just guessing...


----------

